# Kitty scratching himself on chin. Ouch.



## MizzFroggy (Apr 2, 2007)

A week ago my cat managed to scratch himself on the chin. It wasn't anything bad, just a nick, so I put some anti-bacterial (for cats) on it and figured it would heal.

Unfortunately, he keeps scratching it with his hind feet, and now the scratch is pretty big and gory. I cut his claws down as far as possible, but it doesn't help.

I took him to the vet, who said to keep putting the anti-bacterial on it and gave me an e-collar. Not too helpful, but I guess... it's a scratch on the cat's chin, what can he do, really? You can't bandage it up, you can't stitch it up because it's not that deep... so I shouldn't have expected some kind of miracle cure.

Well, the e-collar is not fun. Kitty hates it, and I don't blame him. He's making the silent meow at me and panting like it's choking him (it's not, I can get a finger under it easily). He's knocking things down and can hardly walk at all. This is the smallest possible size so it just can't be made to work any better. He's had it on all day and I'm ready to give up.

Is there anything else that can be used to keep him from scratching?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, not. I think confining him to a bedroom may be best. This way he doesn't have as many walls to knock himself on and maybe he'll calm down a bit. If you take it off, it's likely to get infected or worse...which won't help matters any and you'll likely end up with the lamp shade again. Good luck. I know it's hard to watch him uncomfortable. I had to do the same thing with Trot when he had surgery, but ya gotta do it. It's for their best interest.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Keep the e-collar on. He'll get used to it. You might need to get a different e-collar. If it's uncomfortable, get one of those disposable paper collars. If it's a problem of he's afraid to move because he can't see, then get a transparent collar. You can also cut the collar down if it's too large and getting in the way too much. After he gets used to it and realizes he can actually get around, eat, use the litterbox, etc then he won't mind it so much.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Did the vet offer an reason as to _why _your cat is scratching his chin? I had a cat who did this and she was diagnosed with "cat acne". She got a shot of cortizone maybe once a year and it'd clear up.


----------



## MizzFroggy (Apr 2, 2007)

No. At the time it looked like a one-time type of thing. The vet said he'd probably scratched himself by accident and then the scab/wound itched so he kept scratching.

Unfortunately it looks like something worse. Everything has healed up, but as soon as I take the e-collar off he starts viciously scratching himself again.

I guess we'll be taking another trip to the vet.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, it sounds suspiciously like feline acne or eosiniphilic granuloma, especially the location. You might mention those possibilities when you see the vet.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Yes, it sounds suspiciously like feline acne or eosiniphilic granuloma, especially the location. You might mention those possibilities when you see the vet.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I had a cat who had eosinophilic granuloma, though she got the kind where it gave her a swollen lower lip, what your cat has is very suspicious of it. They do tend to get it under the chin/throat area and since it's sort of an allergic response if you will, they itch at it constantly. 

I have also been through several minor bouts of feline acne, and it seems that each kitty that has had acne, never really knew. It bothered me, far more than it bothered them. 

I would def. bring up the eosinophilic granuloma. My vet didn't diagnose it until I brought in a bunch of printouts, photos, etc. that I found online. Even still it's difficult to treat and tends to waver. It goes away and then comes back, goes away, then comes back. We did treat with steroids at the beginning but I didn't want to keep her on that type of treatment as it's not healthy for them long haul. Typically it is an allergic response but it's often hard to find out what the allergy is to. I noticed in my cat hormones played a huge roll, it started when she was very young, she went into her first heat around 4 months and she hadn't been spayed yet. We waited to have her spayed until after her heat, and then sure enough within days she'd go into heat again and the fat lip would come back. This happened a few times, until we got her fixed somewhere between 5-6 months. After that, it happened about once a year for 2 years and then completely stopped. Very bizarre. 

Is your cat ever outside? Could be a result of a flea allergy too, I've been told.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is a good site that explains it. 
If it sounds to you like it may be a possibility you might want to consider asking your vet about it. Can't hurt to ask. 


http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/Starnes/index.php

P.S.
These photos look very extreme. I forgot until I saw the pics that my kitty also would get a rash on the inside of her back legs, but it looked NOTHING like the ones in the picture on that site. Hers was much more mild, so don't go by the pics!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I had a cat that was plagued with eosinophilic granulomas --- he even got them inside his nose! They were getting more and more difficult to treat. My vet wasn't any help as far as suggesting a cause. So I did my research......and voila!......he was allergic to the plastic food bowls. No plastic bowls, no granulomas. The real proof was the one time I wasn't thinking and put some water in a plastic bowl on the porch. Within a week, he had the problem again. Now, I take no chances and none of the food or water dishes are plastic.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> I had a cat that was plagued with eosinophilic granulomas --- he even got them inside his nose! They were getting more and more difficult to treat. My vet wasn't any help as far as suggesting a cause. So I did my research......and voila!......he was allergic to the plastic food bowls. No plastic bowls, no granulomas. The real proof was the one time I wasn't thinking and put some water in a plastic bowl on the porch. Within a week, he had the problem again. Now, I take no chances and none of the food or water dishes are plastic.



Also eliminated plastic bowls for her, even the pet fountain and that could have something to do with it. Tried the venison and pea food for a while thinking maybe food allergy but I'm more inclined to think it's something actually touching/irritating the skin itself, such as allergy to plastic, etc. 

Yeah, the vets don't do much but treat with steriods and you are left to fend for yourself. :roll:


----------

